# LR 4/5 output - jpg is warmer(more reds) than LR edit screen - why



## TommyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

I have dell 3011 monitor ...fairly accurate...but uncalibrated to print etc
with canon 5d3 shots in RAW edited in LR 4/5(beta) ...

LR
process: 2012
profile : standard
always have used the sRGB popular setting ...not the widder Adobe RGB
for some reason LATELY my jpg result is warmer ....more reds than the edit screen...

edit screen looks pretty close to what I see
*I never print* - I just want fairly close colors... to what I SAW when I shot, 
what I see in edit screen....... and not some new 'reddish' output... on jpg

and for sure what I *see *needs to be what I *get*

I dont need absolute color accuracy ...for printing for example...
something is 'shifted' lately.....??

I noticed this in the last few weeks..
so I might have some setting in LR that I dont understand..

but I have not found any reason YET

if you have a clue for me
I would be grateful

I dont need perfect color accuracy..
i just post occasional pics to web...

but LATELY they got redder/warmer..
can you help


RAW EDIT *before *(LR 5 screen capture) 
and then *after *jpg output ..as examples
flesh tones show the effect best - IMO

thanks again for your comments...
TOM


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't answer, but I'm interested in the answer.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 19, 2013)

You say your monitor is uncalibrated? And then you export as JPG to sRGB I'm guessing? Is your image viewing application color aware? Sometimes when shifting between color spaces and your viewing application doesn't have any concept of color space, the viewed image can be off from what it really is.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

Drizzt321

yes sRGB I never use the other...
but BOTH pics are on the screen ...the screen capture looks JUST LIKE the LR5 edit..
and the reddish jpg output shows alongside the 'good' LR edit one

so it would seem to me the monitor is out of the equation.. JUST the process from LR to jpg

I view in Faststone...and both pics show this diff you see on your screen...
Faststone has color correction setting CMS system .......on/off it is the same...

thanks for thoughts
TOM


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure but could you review exactly what you?

How do you output? WHere do you view the output file? If I had to suggest something right how, I suspect that the problem is in color space and that rather than converting from one color space to another your are assigning the color space. Sort of the equivalent of saying the distance is 5 (meaning miles) but then interpreting the distances in kilometers (5 Kilometers = ~3 miles)


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

RGF - thanks for help

yes I have the same suspicion as you here...

I start LR...having loaded RAW files to a FOLDER...I import them to LR 4/5(beta) they both do this....
then ...for this problem I reset all and do a basic edit....
the edit screen shows any mods like lighting/exposure etc...

BUT
when I output to jpg in a folder below the RAW files ...as I have done since LR 1.0....
I get 'redder' look to the file..
this is LATELY ..like past 2 weeks I believe...

I am listening to what is said though..

I FEEL I have some mod to output assigned in LR that compensates something

dell is in its 'standard' space but choosing adobe or sRGB... the DIFFERENCE is still there...the monitor prolly ain't the issue - I think 

just the DIFFERENCE between the edit screen in LR and the resulting jpg out...

whatever monitor is set to ...the difference of 'redder' should not be there....
in any monitor setting I see both pics ....and one is redder - the jpg

the thing is:
I see my natural hand color, see this color on the live view screen, save the RAW and see the natural color on the LR edit screen...
then conversion to jpg 
yields reddish change...

all monitor, camera screen edits look natural UNTIL the jpg arrives


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

OK I HAVE SOME IDEAS from some hints here...

I SET my 5D3 from Faithful that had one click of saturation added...I set camera to NEUTRAL...
AND set LR Camera Calibration to NEUTRAL... not adobe standard ...as before
so everything is neutral no added clicks anywhere

then I did a Faststone (CMS color aware) RAW conversion to jpg
then a LR 5 RAW conversion to jpg....

and THESE TWO are surprisingly close... slightly red but LESS than the saturated (+1) setting on CAMERA

and finally the screen capture of LR5 edit screen..
LR5 edit is a little less red ...browner.. and cooler...

so some multi things confusing this...
I think
camera slid up one notch sat and maybe redder a bit too in faithful?...
anyway fast stone and lr 5 jpgs look about like camera screen..

so LR5 cooler edit is really whats off...
and I had likely bumped the sat on camera in reaction to the LR edit screen..

I believe I am getting closer
I learned to be careful what you tweak...on camera...

any comments - or a good thrashing of me - are welcomed...

still need to understand why LR4/5 is 'cooler' looking....
than nature, ..... or nature 'seen by camera, camera screen, dell monitor, jpg from RAW via Faststone
and jpg from RAW via LR 5

I am still using the standard setting from dell 3011 as I think that is the calibrated setting...
but I am open to instruction here...

================
thanks everyone for helping me...discover the basic issue ... mostly solved now
TOM


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 21, 2013)

ok

I JUST set the iec color profile as default

with windows slight adjustment.... in Win calibration option..

THE LR edit screen ...now matches Faststone raw to jpg, LR to jpg and camera lcd...

hand color same... LR gets background right AND LR edit matches LR jpg out

I had the dell profile set there... whoops

the iec may be old ...

but for uncalibrated old guys like me.. it seems to make it ALL match

and the colors seem right...

I guess I must have reset that or something....

I believe this is solved

thanks all

here are three samples
only with a lot of hints to look at various things ...did I get there
thank you all
TOM


----------

